# Númenóreans Hair color



## r.j.c. (Jan 31, 2010)

Basically my question is wouldn't many Numenoreans have light hair? They were made up of Edain. The House of Hador was the most numerous and predominantly Blond haired there population must have been severly decimated. But the House of Beor's population was also decimated and there population was alot less no ? And there were some light haire people in the Houe of Beor. Some were blond Tar-Aldarion and maybe Ar-Pharazônwas was blonde too?So wouldn't many Numenoreans and there for Dunedain have been light haired? Any thoughts and opinions are appreciated THANKS.


----------



## Confusticated (Feb 1, 2010)

I definitely remember reading that the Elendili/Faithful had a notably larger proportion of descendants from the house of Beor than the followers of Ar-Pharazon. There are a few places I could have read this, so it may take a while for me to find and post it.

Perhaps someone will beat me to it.


----------



## r.j.c. (Feb 1, 2010)

Nóm said:


> I definitely remember reading that the Elendili/Faithful had a notably larger proportion of descendants from the house of Beor than the followers of Ar-Pharazon. There are a few places I could have read this, so it may take a while for me to find and post it.
> 
> Perhaps someone will beat me to it.


 


THANKS That's interesting i don't believe i ever read that. I remember reading in Tar-Aldarion story that his wifes family was of the House of Beor.


----------



## AmrothofArnor (Feb 3, 2010)

Bëorians have black hair.
Hadorians have blond hair.

Bëorians live in Andunië and that was the place with the most faithfull.


----------



## Bucky (Feb 3, 2010)

The People of Haleth lived in Dublindor and had red hair.


----------



## Astrance (Feb 3, 2010)

And they drank Guinness ?


----------



## Alcuin (Feb 4, 2010)

The Folk of Haleth were nearly annihilated during the First Age. They basically suffered a civil war after the deaths of Turin and Brandir the Lame, whose rightful chieftainship Turin, his first cousin, usurped, when Húrin arrived and the Folk of Haleth divided between the cruel and selfish chieftain Hardang and Manthor, who may well have been the rightful chieftain; the complete story of the ruin of the Haladin, who seem to have always been a fractious bunch, is told in _War of the Jewels_, “The Wanderings of Húrin”. Few of them survived to emigrate to Anadûnê. 

The First House settled largely in western Númenor. Like the small Second House, they were mostly dark-haired. The majority of the Númenóreans, however, were from the Third House, who were mostly blond. We might well imagine that most of the Númenóreans were mostly blond-haired folk who strongly resembled the descendents of their kinsfolk who remained behind in Middle-earth, the Rohirrim of the Third Age. The Faithful Númenóreans in the second half of the Second Age were mostly from the descendents of the First House, who were likely more dark-haired than blond, though by that time, the population was surely more mixed. 

So if we follow this logic, the surviving Dúnedain in the northwest of Middle-earth were mostly dark-haired; but the bulk of the Númenóreans – and probably the surviving Black Númenóreans of Middle-earth – were probably disproportionately blond. 

Is it accurate? I don’t know. Does it fit what we’re given? I think so.

By the way, the nearest surviving relatives of the Folk of Haleth or Second House of the Edain in the Third Age were the Dunlendings, who used the epithet “Strawheads” for the Rohirrim. I believe the Dunlendings are described in the _Lord of the Rings_ and other writings of Tolkien’s.


----------



## r.j.c. (Feb 5, 2010)

Alcuin said:


> The Folk of Haleth were nearly annihilated during the First Age. They basically suffered a civil war after the deaths of Turin and Brandir the Lame, whose rightful chieftainship Turin, his first cousin, usurped, when Húrin arrived and the Folk of Haleth divided between the cruel and selfish chieftain Hardang and Manthor, who may well have been the rightful chieftain; the complete story of the ruin of the Haladin, who seem to have always been a fractious bunch, is told in _War of the Jewels_, “The Wanderings of Húrin”. Few of them survived to emigrate to Anadûnê.
> 
> The First House settled largely in western Númenor. Like the small Second House, they were mostly dark-haired. The majority of the Númenóreans, however, were from the Third House, who were mostly blond. We might well imagine that most of the Númenóreans were mostly blond-haired folk who strongly resembled the descendents of their kinsfolk who remained behind in Middle-earth, the Rohirrim of the Third Age. The Faithful Númenóreans in the second half of the Second Age were mostly from the descendents of the First House, who were likely more dark-haired than blond, though by that time, the population was surely more mixed.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks Alcuin that's basically what i thought about the matter. Are the people of Beor ever described as black haired or by dark hair did he just mean brown/dark brown hair ? THANKS


----------



## ltnjmy (Feb 5, 2010)

Alcuin said:


> The Folk of Haleth were nearly annihilated during the First Age. They basically suffered a civil war after the deaths of Turin and Brandir the Lame, whose rightful chieftainship Turin, his first cousin, usurped, when Húrin arrived and the Folk of Haleth divided between the cruel and selfish chieftain Hardang and Manthor, who may well have been the rightful chieftain; the complete story of the ruin of the Haladin, who seem to have always been a fractious bunch, is told in _War of the Jewels_, “The Wanderings of Húrin”. Few of them survived to emigrate to Anadûnê.
> 
> The First House settled largely in western Númenor. Like the small Second House, they were mostly dark-haired. The majority of the Númenóreans, however, were from the Third House, who were mostly blond. We might well imagine that most of the Númenóreans were mostly blond-haired folk who strongly resembled the descendents of their kinsfolk who remained behind in Middle-earth, the Rohirrim of the Third Age. The Faithful Númenóreans in the second half of the Second Age were mostly from the descendents of the First House, who were likely more dark-haired than blond, though by that time, the population was surely more mixed.
> 
> ...


 
Very nice posting !


----------



## Alcuin (Feb 5, 2010)

You’re welcome, and thanks for the compliment; but I learned it from one *Alvin Eriol*, the “Chem-E of Arda”. He deserves credit.


----------



## Confusticated (Feb 7, 2010)

r.j.c. said:


> Are the people of Beor ever described as black haired or by dark hair did he just mean brown/dark brown hair ? THANKS



I only recall the people as a whole described as mostly brown haired. Some blonds were among them when they first entered Beleriand, and IMO it is reasonable that many also had black hair since some were dark skinned. 

Among the taller, blue-grey eyed, and fair skinned Hadorians were some with dark hair. Then later before the First Age ended the two people had mingled enough that these differences were less marked.

I would expect to find more golden hair among the followers of Ar-Pharazon, but not to a point that you could distinguish where one's loyalty lied by their hair, eyes, skin color or height. Much of the population could claim ancestry in both houses of the Edain it seems.


----------



## FeyFeaofFeanor (Jun 16, 2010)

Let's just say that it's due to selection and evolution. Blonds of Numenor had a low chance of survival and/or their natality rate was lower than their mortality rate. 

Oh, I'm just kidding.


----------

